# Cobia, Grouper, AJ and Cubera 09/21/13



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

My Brother and his Friends are killing the fish out of Jacksonville FL. :thumbup:








Some nice Grouper and a AJ to fill the box.








My brother with his Cobia. Check out the Cubera on the deck. :thumbsup:








My brothers friend with a nice Cobia. Shot with a free shaft. STONED


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That cobia is a beast. How tall is that guy that is holding it?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenton said:


> That cobia is a beast. How tall is that guy that is holding it?


 He looks a little taller than my brother. I'ld say 5' 11" to 6' :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, those are some studs!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

View attachment 140017

My brothers friend with a nice Cobia. Shot with a free shaft. STONED[/QUOTE]

Darn good thing..."stoned", otherwise possibly bye-bye shaft, or fish. Great mess of fish! :notworthy:


----------

